# How awesome is this?



## makoto-dojo (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.sweeptheleg.com/


----------



## zDom (Jan 25, 2007)

Fairly awesome, indeed, makoto-san.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 25, 2007)

My wife put it best.

"That was strange."


----------



## Carol (Jan 25, 2007)

:roflmao: 
:roflmao:


----------



## matt.m (Jan 30, 2007)

sweet


----------

